

.de root-servers are down, *.de TLDs do not resolve (german) - moe
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DNS-Fehler-legen-Domain-de-lahm-999068.html

======
mootothemax
Then how was it possible to read this story on the heise.DE website?

~~~
ugh
The problem is presumably being solved right now, some sites still don’t work,
though. Try <http://www.sueddeutsche.de/>

~~~
mootothemax
Works for me. But then I'm in Warsaw, so it's not _that_ far away ;)

~~~
ugh
Hm, I’m in Germany and it doesn’t work for me. Seems to have something to do
with provider caches lagging behind (as is alluded to in the article).

------
biafra
DENIC explanation: <http://www.denic.de/typo3temp/pics/i_64bbbffdb3.jpg>

~~~
fhars
The resposible registrar does actually use exactly that image to advertise its
domain services: <http://www.denic.de/domains.html>

So while not exactly a brilliant joke, it is not a -4

------
wdewind
google.de works

~~~
lenni
It didn't for me for a little while.

